# [gelöst] Bildschirmschoner direkt nach Start

## sprittwicht

Seit neuestem (seit der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit?) begrüßt mich mein Rechner nach einem Systemstart erstmal mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm. Habe als Bildschirmschoner in KDE 3.5.9 den leeren (schwarzen) Bildschirm ausgewählt, der sich nach 30 Minuten aktivieren soll. Hab gestern auch schon probiert, ihn zu deaktivieren und wieder zu aktivieren, da schien es plötzlich zu funktionieren, aber heute morgen war der schwarze Begrüßungsbildschirm schon wieder da. :-/

Hat vielleicht noch jemand diese seltsame Erfahrung gemacht oder besser noch eine Lösung parat?Last edited by sprittwicht on Fri Apr 03, 2009 11:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## merlin2k

Ich habe hier seit kurzer Zeit das gleiche Problem. Wenn beim Booten gdm gestartet wird ist erstmal der Bildschirmschoner (auch bei mir der schwarze Bildschirm  :Smile: ) aktiv. 

GDM-2.20.9-r1

Gnome-2.24.1

xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

nvidia-drivers-180.29

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie behebt ihr das? Reicht ein Tastendruck? Oder startet ihr xdm neu?

Evtl. habe ich das gleiche Problem...

Tobi

----------

## merlin2k

eine Taste drücken oder die Maus bewegen reicht schon. Nervt aber trotzdem wenn man den Rechner hochfährt und erstmal den Bildschirmschoner abschalten muss bevor man sich einloggen kann...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Okay. Dann ist es bei mir was anderes.

Danke für die Klärung.

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das Problem hab ich schon seit langer Zeit.

Ich hab da ne Vermutung. Habt ihr alle den ntp Client laufen? Ich vermute wenn der die Zeit setzt, denkt der Bildschirmschoner er wär jetzt dran weil sich die Zeit ruckartig ändert.

Sebastian

----------

## merlin2k

ja ntp-client läuft. Das Problem besteht hier aber erst seit 2-3 Tagen.

----------

## 69719

```

/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart && hwclock -w

```

Hardware Uhr wurde wohl nicht gestellt  :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

 *escor wrote:*   

> Hardware Uhr wurde wohl nicht gestellt 

 

Das würde erklären warum das Problem erst am nächsten Tag wieder auftauchte.

Aber dann frag ich mich doch, welche Funktion /etc/conf.d/clock erfüllt?

```
# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

```

----------

## 69719

Hatte selbiges Phänomen, keine Ahnung wieso das nicht funktioniert.

----------

## sprittwicht

Also an Uhr und Bildschirmschoner liegt's anscheinend nicht, hab nochmal ein bisschen rumprobiert.

Die Uhrzeit wird gespeichert und stimmt nach einem Neustart auch im Bios. Den Bildschirmschoner hab ich ausgeschaltet und trotzdem wird's dunkel: Mein Monitor schaltet auf Standby.  :Shocked: 

Ich hab bei mir KDM so konfiguriert, dass mein User nach dem Start automatisch in eine KDE-Session eingeloggt ist. Direkt nach dem Start vom X-Server sehe ich für einen kurzen Moment den Standard X-Cursor (das X), dann wird's dunkel, also noch bevor der KDE-Splashscreen kommt. Rüttel ich dann sofort an der Maus rum, kriege ich den Splashscreen noch mit. Ansonsten kommt das Bild neuerdings automatisch wieder, wenn KDE das Systray mit Autostart-Programmen füllt. Das war vorher nicht, aber seit ich jetzt automatisch Kmail starte, wird der Bildschirm wieder hell. Seltsamerweise aber deutlich VOR dem Kmail-Start.

Also ich bin ratlos. :-/

Was für Grafikkartentreiber benutzen denn die Mädels hier? Ich hab neulich auf nvidia-drivers-180.29 (amd64 übrigens) aktualisiert, aber das Problem trat gefühlt eigentlich erst ne Woche später auf...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mach mal den NTP Client aus. Bei mir liegts daran. Wenn ich den weg lasse geht alles, wenn ich den an mache wird er wieder dunkel.

NVIDIA Treiber nutze ich den neusten (unstable).

Sebastian

----------

## 69719

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Mach mal den NTP Client aus. Bei mir liegts daran. Wenn ich den weg lasse geht alles, wenn ich den an mache wird er wieder dunkel.
> 
> NVIDIA Treiber nutze ich den neusten (unstable).
> ...

 

Genau das ist das Problem, dass die Hardware Uhr irgendwie nicht richtig gesetzt wird...

----------

## sprittwicht

Selbst wenn in der Uhr gewaltige Sprünge drin wären: Wieso sollte sich der Bildschirm abschalten, wenn weder Bildschirmschoner noch Energiesparoptionen gesetzt sind?

Datt macht mir irgendwie keinen Sinn.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die Energiesparoptionen müssen irgendwo gesetzt sein.

Lösung:

# ntp Client starten damit das System die richtige Zeit hat.

# hwclock --localtime -w

Dann muss die /etc/conf.d/clock so aussehen:

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

So gehts bei mir. Oder ihr benutzt ntpd.

Warum passiert das?

Hardware Zeit beim hochfahren ist 13:00, richtige Zeit wäre 14:00. NTP Client stellt die Zeit ne Stunde vor. Der Bildschirmschoner merkt den Sprung von 13:00 auf 14:00 und schaltet sich ein weil er denkt es wäre eine Stunde nix passiert.

Sebastian

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich glaube ich hab das Rätsel zumindest auf meinem Rechner gelöst. Tatsächlich klappt CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" im clock-Init-Script problemlos. Allerdings hab ich gerade nochmal direkt nach dem Einschalten einen Blick ins Bios geworfen, über Nacht hat sich die Uhr 20 Minuten vorgestellt. Könnte das ein sanfter Warnhinweis bzgl. Mainboardbatterie sein, oder ist da was anderes kaputt, wenn die Uhr bei abgeschaltetem Rechner plötzlich falsch läuft?

In der xorg.conf hatte ich tatsächlich noch gesetzt:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "standby time"  "20"

    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

    Option      "off time"      "60"

EndSection

```

Das wird dann wohl auch nach dem Start von X interpretiert und das Vorstellen der Uhr (passiert ja im Hintergrund, also bei mir, dank lahmem NFS, während X und KDE gestartet werden) bringt ihn ins Schleudern, weshalb der Ladevorgang von KDE erstmal dunkel bleibt. Sobald dann mein User automatisch angemeldet ist, überschreibt KDE die Bildschirmschonereinstellungen, geht aber noch von der selben Ausgangszeit aus wie der X-Server und aktiviert direkt den eigenen Bildschirmschoner. Da ich meinen KDE-Schoner jetzt deaktiviert habe, kommt der Bildschirm eben wieder hoch, sobald die KDE-Session gestartet wurde (und noch bevor Kmail und weitere Programme gestartet wurden, um meine Verwirrung aus dem letzten Post aufzulösen).

Das klingt jetzt für mich erstmal plausibel.  :Smile: 

OT, aber würd mich mal interessieren: Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Uhr unter Linux? Der Kernel managt ja zur Laufzeit offensichtlich eine eigene Uhr, die von der Hardwareuhr abweicht. Wie macht er das? Benutzt er dazu den gleichen Taktgeber, den auch die Hardwareuhr benutzt, oder zählt er die Zeit selber anhand eines vom CPU-Takt abgeleiteten Taktes hoch?

----------

